# new S&W 438 duotone



## caloy (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi, was at the gunshow yesterday and found this s&w 438 duotone ,guy said it was a limited production . Can't wait to shoot it this week. I think it has aluminum anodized frame and satin stainless cylinder , barrel and release . Anybody seen one of this before ? What you guys think of the duotone, I was originally going to get a black one but kind of fell in love with this one. I already have a black s&w 442 to go with this one for daily concealed carry. Thanks for the input.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

I think your gun has a cool look to it (different than the norm but pleasing to the eye). And I like the 438's ability to fire a single action aimed round if the opportunity arises, while maintaining a snag reducing "hammerless" profile. I used to have the heavy metal 649 .357 (23 oz.), and it was a pleasure to shoot .38+Ps single action, very accurate for a snubbie, and just right for your average .357 defensive round. I eventually went with a 442 because of the weight and slickness, as I wanted to carry in my front pocket. I have rarely seen a Smith revolver I didn't like! Long as it ain't Taurus Pink. GACK! 
Eli Enjoy!


----------



## rambler (Nov 29, 2010)

*very nice*

brand new???


----------



## caloy (Nov 27, 2008)

yes , it's brand new ! Guy said he only had it 2 weeks in stock.


----------



## sulphurboy (Nov 16, 2010)

*aesthetic*

very pleasing to the eye...

how's it shoot?


----------



## caloy (Nov 27, 2008)

plan to take it to the range this weekend and also get a desantis pocket holster for cc.


----------

